# Huntington Gardens....some photos



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This past weekend, I spent part of the day at the Huntington Gardens (www.huntington.org) and was able to see about 1/2 of the gardens. I hope to return to see the rest as well as the many other exhibits on the grounds.

Here is a little (by little, I mean ~ 7mb) "flash" album of some of my "more favorite" pictures.

You will get a good taste of the desert exhibit, the japanese gardens, bonsai, and then a sprinkling of other stuff that I liked.

....if you (read: me) gets lucky, I'll have more pictures in 1 or 2 weeks 

https://webfiles.uci.edu/algomez/Huntington%20Gardens/huntington%20gardens.htm


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony,
Great pictures! A new place to take a drive for a day trip.

Have you considered using Impress from openoffice.org? It will take a presentation and create .swf from it.

--Mike


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, beautiful photos Gomer. I especially appreciate the Cacti pics since I'm a junkie and keep many of them inside my "Minnesota tropical" garden (meaning my house... ;-) ).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What a beautiful and interesting place, looks like a trip I would enjoy.

Thanks for sharing :razz:


----------

